
Upload multiple files to AWS S3 at once, and get their URLs with one command - ammar_x
https://github.com/ammar1y/s3upload
======
redmaple
I don't see any code or examples. What was the purpose of sharing this?

~~~
ammar_x
What do you mean? The link takes you to the README file which contains usage
example and instructions. And you can find the source code in "s3upload" file.

